# What Brand Of Filter Do you Use??



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

So what Brand do you use ??

Aquaclear/Rena/Fluval/Ehiem/Marineland or do you have a SUMP.


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

I actually have 3 Fluval 403's I've had forever


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

i use a rena xp3 and emperor 400 on my 75g, a 20year old aquaclear jr. on a 10g or sometimes i use a penguin 100, and my favourite little red sea mini HOB filter on my really small tanks when they are setup


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

fluval fx5. yes its on a 75 gallon... i like clear water.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Rapids Mini Canister C-80 for my 10 gallons. They work fine.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Rena xp1, aquaclear 30, and an elite hush 10

im hoping to soon have an eheim from a certain draw on this site


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

My current filter is an eheim 2236 on a 35 gallon cube

But I've owned the Rena xp3s and they were great also

I have a marineland hot magnum 250 but I mainly use it to polish my tanks water otherwise it clogs pretty fast


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

I`ve moved to the simplier is better camp.

Hydro-sponge IV topped w/a aquaclear 20 powerhead feeding an in-tank co2 reactor on my planted 72.My water is clear.My fish are happy.No danger of water on the floor.

In reserve and unused for a long while is a Pentair/Lifeguard mechanical, chemical,heater,UV module set.I grew tired of noisy pump required.The sponge filter w/powerhead and 2 circulation pumps is almost dead silent.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

I uses a fluval 304, a rena xp2, aquaclear 10-20.


----------



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

Rena XP3
Ehiem 2217
Aquaclear 70


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

4 - Aquaclear HOB (110,30,20,mini)
1 - Eheim 2213
2 - Eheim 2026
1 - Eheim 2028

Haven't bought a filter since 7 years ago.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

tanks - filters
90g - fx5, xp2, sump
12g - eheim 2028
20g - xp3


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I am currently running:

*Fluval:*
1-205
1-105

*Aquaclear:*
2-AC 50 (mainly for sediment uptake running sponges only)

*Eheims (my favourites):*
1-Pro 2 2028
2-Ecco 2232
1-Ecco 2234

(All of the above running on 5 and soon to be 4 tanks)


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Primary unit for my tank is an EHEIM 2026 ,secondary i have a FLUVAL 204.
Both are great , but for finish-quality-use i have to choose the EHEIM.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

interesting how Aquaclear seems to be winning so far..

tanks-filters
120G XP3/ac110
130G XP3/ac110
75G will be x2 ac110
26G ac70
33G xp2


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

In use:

Eheim 2078, 2028
Fluval FX5, 204
Rena Xp3

Storage/on loan Eheim 2213, Rena Smartfilter 20. I plan on getting an Eheim 2080 to replace the FX5 some time in the future.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

well i have Fx5 and 2 AC 100s on my 150g
and Fx5 alone on the 110g tall
and ehiem 2213 and a fluval U1 on my 20g long.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

i use a aquaclear 20 on my 10 gallon...but interested in finding a diff filter at the same time


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

My tanks are under the 50 gallon mark, so I use sponge filters everywhere, several different formats, mostly air driven. That said, there's nothing like bristlenoses and corys to entice a body to include mechanical filtration. For that, Aquaclears never die (or close to it), and more are always available 2nd hand for reasonable prices.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

25g. 
3/4full.
RENA xp3.

Tried-out, but now laying around are: Fluval 2plus & Fluval u3


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

When i get my 170 going again i will be using a sump and a 2080 and for the 2 90 gallons I have going I'm using 2080, 2226,2075 and rena xp4.


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

fluval fx5 and an aquaclear 110 - on my 120 Gal
aquaclear 70 on the 30G
sponge filters on the 20G


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i have 2x fx5 and a xp4 on my 170


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

i'm a proud user of a rena xp4


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*My picks for filters*

110 will have a eheim 2075 pro3 & AC 110
55 has a eheim 2236 ecco & AC 70
46 BF will have a eheim 2234 ecco & AC 70
29 has a AC 70
20 has a AC 50
10 has a AC 20
this combination works well for me Filter Filter Filter


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i hope all members vote..

it would be cool to see what brand is the most popular..


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Fluval 205 and Fluval nano, Eheim Liberty (small HOB filters), Aquaclears, Marineland Eclipses. I forgot to check the Marineland box in the poll because I somehow forgot about my 3 Eclipses.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

just found why pay more for a ehime when it doesent do any better then a fluval or rena


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I have more Hydro sponge filters than any other filter/brand. 4 Aquaclear hobs, 3 eheim canisters.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

On My 125gal Tank I use 2 Whisper Power Turbo 5's,one purchased in 1992 the other 1994,the motors are still going great and I've only replaced the Impellers once with brand New a couple of Years ago,thankfully the replacement filters are still being sold.I'm amazed both are still functioning as if they were bought Yesterday!
Also I have a Magnum 350 that I bought in the 90's still working fine,I also changed the Impeller once over the Years.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

let's see some more votes folkes..

keeper going


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Started out with XP3s, but I treated myself to a 2073 (Eheim) last year. Now I just replaced my 2nd XP3 with a 2075 tonight!

The main reason: noise level.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I don't mind paying a little more for Eheim filters, they are built very well and the quality is second to none. I hear some folks that say parts are hard to get, not so Big Al's has a great selection of parts on line, I just ordered some today. Then of course there is Aqua-clear HOB's another great filter for the same reasons as Eheim.
So that's my story and I'm stickin to it! Cheers Laurie


----------



## FOCB (Jan 5, 2011)

I am using a Fluval 205 to backup the the overflow filter on the back of my 36 gal. It seems to be doing a good job but time will tell as I only bought it 3 weeks ago. I also owned an Ehiem years ago that did a good job but was a pain to change as it was an old school model with no fancy shutoff valves like the new models come with, it had the locking ring that held the top in place. I was looking at the Marineland canister filters, but I was told even when new they leaked and a seal would need to be replaced. Has anyone run into this problem.
FOCB


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

I use Sunsun Canister filter, it is not listed in the poll!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

keep the votes coming folkes!!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I am an ehiem user folife.......

2250 for 30g breeder
Pro 2075 for 15g 
2236&2234 inline for a 33g long

And the rest of my tanks use sponge, hob and sumps


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> Pro 2075 for 15g


Yikes! That's 35x turnover per hour!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Yikes! That's 35x turnover per hour!


Hahahahahah Gary, did you fall off your chair?

Some people on this site have the same belief as me, over filtration for shrimp tanks is a must.... of course the flow is cut down abit with 2 ehiem double taps.....

But if that didn't scare you the ehiem 2250 on my 30g would, although this one is running through an undergravel on reverse flow so it blows through the substrate. Its funny when people come over and see the 30g. At first they're like nice shrimp tank...then I say check out the monster running it and they're like WOWW


----------

